# Selena Gomez, Ashley Benson & Vanessa Hudgens - On the set 'Spring Breakers' in Santa Monica - March 27,2012 (x30)



## Mandalorianer (28 März 2012)

​

thx oTTo


----------



## DonEnrico (28 März 2012)

Danke für die Mädels!


----------



## beachkini (28 März 2012)

Der Film wird wohl extrem trashig, aber muss man sich wohl doch durchquälen  Schon alleine wegen Ashley 

Danke Gollum :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (28 März 2012)

suuuuuuuper


----------



## Sachse (28 März 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> Der Film wird wohl extrem trashig, aber muss man sich wohl doch durchquälen  Schon alleine wegen Ashley



und natürlich wegen den (hoffentlich) vielen Bikini-Szenen 

:thx: Gollum für das Trio


----------



## Dana k silva (28 März 2012)

Thanks for the pics:thumbup:


----------



## Duff_Man (15 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Scorpius (23 Okt. 2012)

Very cute pictures 

I just wish they'd film Spring Breakers all over again


----------



## tristram1 (24 Okt. 2012)

wer ist die blonde mit dem rosa rucksack?


----------



## Eisgeysir (26 Okt. 2012)

Erleben wir den Film vorm Weltuntergang überhaupt noch? ;-)


----------



## marcolino20 (19 März 2014)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## wertigeR (28 März 2014)

danke sel


----------

